# bad tools



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Not all my tools work but I cant stop:blink:
I put this on my paint poll to sand corners:thumbup:did not work very well it wanted to flip :furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

View attachment 7493
just playing around on this one...:whistling2:it work ok but I never use it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

the light went the wrong way


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one, I know what you're on about, I do the same sort of things with my tools.....it makes work more interesting.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

they should be white


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this tool was to keep me on the job:blink:


----------



## j.a.g drywall (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been trying to find something to lightly sand corners before finial finish coat that you can attach to a pole to. can't find anything out there, your on to something with this idea! attach your sponge to a sanding pole plate it's longer and be less apt to flip?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Speare makes a corner sander, haven't tried it but I know a few on here have used em.










http://www.walltools.com/speare-ultimate-90-3in1-drywall-corner-sander.html


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Big thumbs up for the spear sander.:thumbup: works well.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

j.a.g drywall said:


> I've been trying to find something to lightly sand corners before finial finish coat that you can attach to a pole to. can't find anything out there, your on to something with this idea! attach your sponge to a sanding pole plate it's longer and be less apt to flip?


A flexedge sander with the thin sponge sander on is just the thing you need :thumbsup: They are good for a quick rough sand between coats and finish sanding corners.
I use the speare sander with spacer under the outer edge to change the angle, that takes care of the outside edge of the corners, then I use the flexedge to sand the inside 2" that the speare didn't get, the trick with the flexedge sanding pad is to trim the edge of the foam backing so it doesn't cut into the opposite side of the corner (on soft muds).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> Speare makes a corner sander, haven't tried it but I know a few on here have used em.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's what we need Harvv..


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> That's what we need Harvv..


 but its $ 50:blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

strap 2 angle sponges to your corner roller :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> strap 2 angle sponges to your corner roller :jester:


 what if we find away to put them on the flusher?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

That's what I'm talkin bout :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> but its $ 50:blink:


I bought one of these things Ice rock, except I lost one of the plastic hook things on the sander, and it may take a while to find it since my Van is messier than Moores:whistling2:. I was pissed last week when it happened, so I just looped some duct tape around it and it still worked:blink:

Machine mud posted a pic of a better sanding head from Richards, with 2 knobs with a coil that would twist into the sanding sponge. I think it would work better.

I prefer the sander in your top pic, compared to the one in my pic. But you half to cut them down. Thats what the black lines represent in my one pic, that's where I cut them down to, same with the sander in your top pic. Gives them a lower center of gravity so they don't flip:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I bought one of these things Ice rock, except I lost one of the plastic hook things on the sander, and it may take a while to find it since my Van is messier than Moores:whistling2:. I was pissed last week when it happened, so I just looped some duct tape around it and it still worked:blink:
> 
> Machine mud posted a pic of a better sanding head from Richards, with 2 knobs with a coil that would twist into the sanding sponge. I think it would work better.
> 
> I prefer the sander in your top pic, compared to the one in my pic. But you half to cut them down. Thats what the black lines represent in my one pic, that's where I cut them down to, same with the sander in your top pic. Gives them a lower center of gravity so they don't flip:thumbsup:


 
I like that:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> strap 2 angle sponges to your corner roller :jester:


Your a Genius :thumbup:

I have a old TT roller, maybe I can get one of those angle sponges to attach to it some how:thumbup:

The tough part is the some how:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

An adjustable angle speare sander.....now that would be good :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your a Genius :thumbup:
> 
> I have a old TT roller, maybe I can get one of those angle sponges to attach to it some how:thumbup:
> 
> The tough part is the some how:blink:


 Ghetto Macguyver would mix taping mud with extra glue to the back of the sponges or just cake it on the roller


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout :thumbup:


ok here it is:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> ok here it is:thumbup:


:thumbsup: Looks good - a new use for the worn out flushers. What are you attaching it with?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbsup: Looks good - a new use for the worn out flushers. What are you attaching it with?


 on slip step...$5 will do the flusher 6 times..its a peel and stick:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok here it is:thumbup:


been useing it after tape coat ..quick swipe before 2nd coat


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

bad tip


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> ok here it is:thumbup:


this tool is not so bad ...works good to knock off the buggers


----------

